#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Porque as Nanostations M5 conectam a 54mbps na antena que tem 450mbps?

## FaUnd

Galera tenho uma Rocket M5 enviando e Nanostation M5 nos clientes, porque que as Nanostations estão conectando a 54mbps? é aluguma configuração? e como faço para ficar só na velocidade máxima de 300mbps das Nanostation?

----------


## luti1901

Certeza que são M5. Porque o nano 5 esse sim fica em 54. Nunca testei se ele conecta em ubnt ac

----------


## sphreak

> Galera tenho uma LiteAP GPS enviando e Nanostation M5 nos clientes, porque que as Nanostations estão conectando a 54mbps? é aluguma configuração? e como faço para ficar só na velocidade máxima de 300mbps das Nanostation?


LiteAP GPS = rádio AC
Nano M5 = Rádio AN

A=A
C≠N

LiteAP GPS >>>>> Nano M5 = Modulação A

A somente 54mbps




Juro que ainda queria entender como o pessoal entra no mundo WIFI/provedor sem saber de nada...

----------


## Pauloneto

> LiteAP GPS = rádio AC
> Nano M5 = Rádio AN
> 
> A=A
> C≠N
> 
> LiteAP GPS >>>>> Nano M5 = Modulação A
> 
> A somente 54mbps
> ...


Já testei uma setorial Litebeam AC AP 16dbi instalada em modo mixed 20mhz e as Airgrid M5 e litebeam m5 conectavam sim em 72.2mbps normalmente.

----------


## sphreak

O povo põe gancho de ouro pra pendurar chapéu velho e ainda quer que seja top.... 

AC vai modular bem com AC. O projeto do fabricante é esse. Essa retrocompatibilidade não é regra. 
Não é pra sair montando AP AC e pendurando velharia M5 e querer que seja 100%.

Se tá em 54mbps, tá modulando A. Ou tá modulando um MCS lixo... Sinal ruim. Canal poluído. 

Se AC x AC já é um problema canal poluído x sinal ruim x alinhamento/fresnel porco. Imagine AC x M? 

Tô só chutando né... Sem ver a realidade dos rádios tô só brincando de "Xerox Rolmópis" aqui...

----------


## FaUnd

> LiteAP GPS = rádio AC
> Nano M5 = Rádio AN
> 
> A=A
> C≠N
> 
> LiteAP GPS >>>>> Nano M5 = Modulação A
> 
> A somente 54mbps
> ...


Coloquei errado, o AP é rocket m5 + basestation

----------


## FaUnd

> O povo põe gancho de ouro pra pendurar chapéu velho e ainda quer que seja top.... 
> 
> AC vai modular bem com AC. O projeto do fabricante é esse. Essa retrocompatibilidade não é regra. 
> Não é pra sair montando AP AC e pendurando velharia M5 e querer que seja 100%.
> 
> Se tá em 54mbps, tá modulando A. Ou tá modulando um MCS lixo... Sinal ruim. Canal poluído. 
> 
> Se AC x AC já é um problema canal poluído x sinal ruim x alinhamento/fresnel porco. Imagine AC x M? 
> 
> Tô só chutando né... Sem ver a realidade dos rádios tô só brincando de "Xerox Rolmópis" aqui...


Coloquei errado, o AP é rocket m5 + basestation

----------


## Pauloneto

> O povo põe gancho de ouro pra pendurar chapéu velho e ainda quer que seja top.... 
> 
> AC vai modular bem com AC. O projeto do fabricante é esse. Essa retrocompatibilidade não é regra. 
> Não é pra sair montando AP AC e pendurando velharia M5 e querer que seja 100%.
> 
> Se tá em 54mbps, tá modulando A. Ou tá modulando um MCS lixo... Sinal ruim. Canal poluído. 
> 
> Se AC x AC já é um problema canal poluído x sinal ruim x alinhamento/fresnel porco. Imagine AC x M? 
> 
> Tô só chutando né... Sem ver a realidade dos rádios tô só brincando de "Xerox Rolmópis" aqui...


Eu discordo de você, a própria ubiquiti criou o modo mixed e a mesma garante um incremento de 15% na performance trocando apenas o AP M5 por um AP AC e mantendo os rádios M5 nos clientes.

----------


## Pauloneto

> Galera tenho uma Rocket M5 enviando e Nanostation M5 nos clientes, porque que as Nanostations estão conectando a 54mbps? é aluguma configuração? e como faço para ficar só na velocidade máxima de 300mbps das Nanostation?


Qual distância da nanostation e nível de sinal recebido? E qual antena está ligada no Rocket? Na aba wireless, como está a configuração da taxa máxima de transmissão? Posta um print do si só dá nanostation e da aba wireless de ambos.

----------


## FaUnd

> Qual distância da nanostation e nível de sinal recebido? E qual antena está ligada no Rocket? Na aba wireless, como está a configuração da taxa máxima de transmissão? Posta um print do si só dá nanostation e da aba wireless de ambos.


Ok, obrigado por querer ajudar seguem os Prints e os clientes etão com configuração padrão, só coloco o nome da rede e senha e não altero mais nada além do controle de banda e ip

----------


## Pauloneto

> Ok, seguem os Prints


Na Rocket a configuração está ok, 40mhz, mcs15 automático. Agora precisamos analisar na nanostation como está a configuração. Ou as nanostation não são da linha airmax, ou estão configuradas em 20mhz, e rate fixo.

----------


## FaUnd

> Na Rocket a configuração está ok, 40mhz, mcs15 automático. Agora precisamos analisar na nanostation como está a configuração. Ou as nanostation não são da linha airmax, ou estão configuradas em 20mhz, e rate fixo.


Conferi todas uma a uma e estão todas em auto 20/40 mhz e mcs 15 130/ 144.4 270/300, está tudo certo, só pode ser interferência né?

----------


## sphreak

> Conferi todas uma a uma e estão todas em auto 20/40 mhz e mcs 15 130/ 144.4 270/300, está tudo certo, só pode ser interferência né?


Não está 40mhz. Está modulando 20mhz. Então tem algum Nano travado em 20.

Erros: Frequência não selecionada no Rocket. Está em auto. 
DFS ativo. Então pode saltar de frequência a qualquer momento, sem aviso prévio. 
Limite EIRP ativo. Então o sinal fica restrito. 
Canal de extensão: Nenhum. Então não vai modular 40mhz nunca. 

Como não há prints dos Nanos (prints incompletos), não pode-se analisar mais a fundo.

----------


## FaUnd

> Não está 40mhz. Está modulando 20mhz. Então tem algum Nano travado em 20.
> 
> Erros: Frequência não selecionada no Rocket. Está em auto. 
> DFS ativo. Então pode saltar de frequência a qualquer momento, sem aviso prévio. 
> Limite EIRP ativo. Então o sinal fica restrito. 
> Canal de extensão: Nenhum. Então não vai modular 40mhz nunca. 
> 
> Como não há prints dos Nanos (prints incompletos), não pode-se analisar mais a fundo.


Quais prints das nanos você precisa?

----------


## sphreak

> Quais prints das nanos você precisa?


Basicamente da aba Main e da aba Wireless. 
Mas uma dica: Resolva os problemas do Rocket primeiro

----------


## FaUnd

> Basicamente da aba Main e da aba Wireless. 
> Mas uma dica: Resolva os problemas do Rocket primeiro


Rapaz de cara desativei o DFS e selecionei uma frequência e já resolveu, estou tentando corrigir os outros erros mas o Limite EIRP ativo não dá a opção de desativar, sabe o motivo?

----------


## sphreak

> Rapaz de cara desativei o DFS e selecionei uma frequência e já resolveu, estou tentando corrigir os outros erros mas o Limite EIRP ativo não dá a opção de desativar, sabe o motivo?


Esse item deve estar desmarcado na aba Advanced

----------


## FaUnd

> Esse item deve estar desmarcado na aba Advanced


Está desmarcado mesmo, devo marcar?

----------


## sphreak

> Está desmarcado mesmo, devo marcar?


Você marcando essa opção e desmarcando o EIRP Limit na aba Wireless, você ganha controle total sobre a potência do rádio. 
Com o EIRP Limit ativo, o rádio fica limitado a 30dBm EIRP (se estiver configurado Brasil). Se o rádio estiver configurado errado (país errado, antena errada, etc) fica tudo zoado.

----------


## FaUnd

> Você marcando essa opção e desmarcando o EIRP Limit na aba Wireless, você ganha controle total sobre a potência do rádio. 
> Com o EIRP Limit ativo, o rádio fica limitado a 30dBm EIRP (se estiver configurado Brasil). Se o rádio estiver configurado errado (país errado, antena errada, etc) fica tudo zoado.


Olha se agora tá certo, e a antena é essa mesmo, é uma basestation deixei em 16dbi que é a potencia dela é assim mesmo?

----------


## luti1901

Dependendo como vc configurou o roteador, deveria marcar o WDS para ficar transparente e repassar o MAC das cpe

----------


## sphreak

> Olha se agora tá certo, e a antena é essa mesmo, é uma basestation deixei em 16dbi que é a potencia dela é assim mesmo?
> 
> Anexo 70256


Isso. A antena na config está ok. A potência do Rocket, se for 16dBm sua necessidade, tudo bem. Esse valor quem vai definir é você, conforme sua necessidade ou conforme sinal recebido no cliente mais distante.

----------

